# Ronald Marriott (Ret'd CWO/Capt)   (RCD)



## George Wallace (27 Feb 2012)

From the RCD Net:



> Another soul has left this realm.
> 
> Past RSM RCD: CWO/Capt Ron J. Marriott, CD 1982 to 1985
> 
> ...


----------



## Lance Wiebe (28 Feb 2012)

RIP, sir.


----------

